# Finally getting a chance to cook today



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Finally getting a chance to do a little Q today….picked up a Chuckie and a Butt yesterday….I have them on the WSM….did up a batch of  Italian ABT’s as well….I’ll do them on Buford…and we are kicking around the idea of making a big batch of gumbo to freeze….
Rubbed with WRO



Sucklebtsters Steak Seasoning



On the WSM



Here is a pic of the Italian Filling for the ABTs…..it will also make a nice cheese ball…..



D took a pic of the ABT prep with his new Fisher Price camera and wanted me to post it….he was so excited so here it is


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 27, 2006)

Good pic's Dave!  Cathryn got the same camera and she loves it!  I caught her taking a pic of her dinner last night!  YES!!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good pic's Dave!  Cathryn got the same camera and she loves it!  I caught her taking a pic of her dinner last night!  YES!!!


Yeah....we were wating for that..probably tonight or tomarrow....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice Pic D.  You just need to watch your back grounds.  Something like that could ruin a good shot.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 27, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Nice Pic D.  You just need to watch your back grounds.  Something like that could ruin a good shot.



You beat me to it!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Man he's going to love that camera!
Have fun today


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks great, and the pic came in good too!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 27, 2006)

Have fun in the dog pound today.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess this thread should have read â€œIâ€™m cooking and I canâ€™t stopâ€


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 27, 2006)

Ooooooooohhhhh Yeeeeeeeeah Here we go !!!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Roux done



Veggies In



Just needs to simmer…sausage and chicken are in



See ya in an hour when the chicken is ready to shread.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

lookin awful tasty Dave......that sausage looked great as well...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> lookin awful tasty Dave......that sausage looked great as well...


It's become somewhat of a tradtion around here..when we make a new batch of smoked I make some Sausage and Chicken Gumbo...most of that pot will be vac packed and frozen...(it's nice having a good meal in the feezer for the not so good days when you don't feel like cooking but want something nice)...I'm about do for a nice pot of kitchen sink chilli as well....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you have any leftovers you wanna send my way, just let me know. I'd be happy to take 'em off your hands.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

ABT's and Gumbo for lunch today
Smoked Chuck will go into...Tamales (sp)
PP for dinner tomarrow
Fatties for breakfast tomarrow
Ribeyes and french fries for dinner
Xtra Gumbo in the freezer

Sounds like a plan........


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 27, 2006)

What, no chicken fried bacon?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats it, I am moving to New York.  Looks good buddy.


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 27, 2006)

Witt I wish we were neighbors 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ABT's and Gumbo for lunch today
> Smoked Chuck will go into...Tamales (sp)
> PP for dinner tomarrow
> Fatties for breakfast tomarrow
> ...



Yeah, keep rubbin it in  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Dave, is that a building lot behind you, in the picture of Buford?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

After 1 hour in the gumbo the chicken is ready to come out and get shredded…can’t overcook it and let it get  stringy…Gumbo is done….



The Italian ABTS are done..they were a big hit and I will defiantly be doing some more of these






Nick the lot behind Buford is McDonalds parking lot...
And the Chuck and Butt are still chugging along in the WSM


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Chuck is done…it looks like a meteorite or something but it came out tasting real good….I injected it with a beef injection I’m working on…….. I didn’t foil the chuck…and it cooked a lot quicker than I would have expected…I think it has something to do with the injection….Gators Sucklebusters rub is very nice on the beef…you have a good product there…








The Butt is at it’s 165* stall……


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mam everything looks great Dave!!

Dude if lived at your house I would weigh 600 lbs.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 27, 2006)

NOW thats the way to spend a day.  Great job Dave.


----------



## john a (Dec 27, 2006)

Everything looks great, especially the Italian ABT's.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Butt is done….thanks Secret Santa for the WR I used it today
Ready to come off the WSM



Off the WSM



The handy dandy built in pop up timer says it done….



Bones don’t pull much cleaner than that….
It’s been a good day cooking…everything is done..gonna let the Butt rest and then pull it and have a Sammie with some sauce cappy sent up
The beginnings of a pulled pork Sammie..The WR was very good…of the commercially produced brands I think I like WR the best cuz it is close to the rub I make….


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 27, 2006)

Man Dave,

You are one cooking fool today.  

Great looking food, I must say. 8)

I might be interested in that gumbo recipe if you feel like posting it. 

Thats kinda funny, A guy from down South asking a guy from up North for a GUMBO recipe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The makings of the Roux



Well I don't know about you, but making your own roux is a such a waste!  The stuff in the bag is fantastic, you just can't make it better at home.  No way, no chance, uh uh, it ain't happening!!!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Man Dave,
> 
> You are one cooking fool today.
> 
> ...


Cliff I'll try to get it posted...it's another one of those....that I don't really measure I just eyeball everything. Larry your right...nothing can be made better at home......   Now go fry a picnic and wait for the pop up temp to tell you it's done... :P


----------

